# Powder for Oily Hair?



## 4getmeNot (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been told to use Talcum powder...isn't this the same as baby powder? I've never heard of talcum powder?!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep! The baby powder I have (I think it's Johnson and Johnson brand) only has one ingredient, talc powder!

You can also use something like bronzing powder if you have dark hair, or so I've heard -- baby powder works fine for my blonde hair though!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm sure baby powder/talcum powder would work in darker hair, just gotta use it extremely sparingly!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok thanks I just wanted to be sure!


----------



## miss_belle (Nov 2, 2006)

i use dry shampoo, the stuff i get comes in a can (lee stafford stuff) you just spray it on then rub it vigourously so your head doesnt look powdery basically! it smells great and works pretty well, good for if you sleep in!


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 2, 2006)

How much is this dry shampoo for??

and does baby powder really get the oily look out?


----------



## makeupchicky (Nov 2, 2006)

there's also one by oscar blandi called "pronto dry shampoo". they sell it at sephora for $19. it's similar to the bumble and bumble one i think. i personally have never used it...but would love to try it!


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 2, 2006)

I found an interesting link about Hair Powder:

Hair Takes A Powder

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting! I've seen the Bumble &amp; Bumble one. I may need to try it


----------



## miss_belle (Nov 2, 2006)

the lee stafford one i get is only about Â£4


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 3, 2006)

I have used things like baby powder and cornstarch in my hair, but be careful not to use too much!! I did and thats an interesting story LOL. I also have used this product called Klorane, its a dry shampoo its kind of expensive but it works and I really like it. Here's the link:

Klorane Extra Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Extract


----------



## xlibbyx (Nov 3, 2006)

bumble and bumble's hair powder is like THEE best thing thats ever happened to my hair. i have extensions so i dont wash it like every day, more like every 72 hours (dont worry i still take baths everyday) so i use hair powder to keep my roots okay and it is honestly really pricy, but so totally worth it. you dont need much at all.


----------



## cheesecake (Nov 3, 2006)

i've also used fragranced dusting powder


----------



## killerelegance (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm always using baby powder, but I kinda hate using it because by midday it looks greasy again. I may try the Bumble and Bumble, but how much is it?


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 4, 2006)

I use baby powder once in awhile - like if I wake up in the morning but don't want to shower yet and have to run to the store or something. It's a quick fix - not a cure. It also makes my hair really static-y, so I just use it on the roots and toss my hair in a pony


----------



## smilingface (Nov 5, 2006)

I use corn starch. I got this rec for another board. Anyway it works great for me. I have dry hair, but I wash it every other day so on the second day my bangs are oily. I started putting corn starch in them (just a little) and I am all set for the day.


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Nov 6, 2006)

what about for dark hair?


----------



## jody79 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have extremely oily hair also if I don't wash it every day. I have never heard of using cornstarch. I will definately try it!


----------



## mom2eloise (Nov 10, 2006)

I know I've seen a baby/body powder made for women of color in the past but now I can't seem to find it. That would work well for people with dark hair like me.


----------



## webchick (Nov 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupchicky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there's also one by oscar blandi called "pronto dry shampoo". they sell it at sephora for $19. it's similar to the bumble and bumble one i think. i personally have never used it...but would love to try it! I have this and have used it a few times. Really works nicely if you're in a hurry and don't have time to do your hair. I haven't tried the baby powder or the corn starch but I have a feeling they are probably similar (and alot cheaper!!!)



Laura


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 21, 2006)

Forget the powder...too messy. I use those pre-moistened face wipes and gently pat your roots where it seems the oilest. Just make sure you don't get the moisturizing wipes since they leave a film. Blotting paper also works well for mid-day greasies, just swipe them across the roots.


----------

